# BEACH DRVING On Eastern Shore



## VMIFishingRat (May 10, 2006)

I just got done packin my Jeep and a buddy's Explorer, and lookin at doing some fishing on Eastern Shore... surf casting and with kayaks

Where can I go driving on the beach, such as in the Outerbanks? And about how far is it, and any advice...favorite spots or good access points?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

There's pretty much no oceanside access until you get all the way up to Chincoteague. The whole stretch is privately owned.


----------

